# Footling breech? Someone please answer!



## xprincessx

Hi

I'm 37+1 today and had a scan yesterday confirming my little man is a footling breech (feet first). He is also estimated to be already 7lbs and there isn't much room in the uterus meaning it is very difficult for him to turn on his own. He has also managed to get himself into a very strange position where his head is at my top right, bum at my bottom left and feet at bottom of cervix so he's a little zig zag shaped.

I was offered an ECV which i wasn't keen on accepting as i hadn't heard many positive stories and apparently this is the hardest to turn but i agreed anyway as i'd rather give it a go than opt straight for the c-section (as they will strongly recommend i don't go through with vaginal birth as the umbilical cord can prolapse because his feet are first). 

My placenta is also anterior which i read is more risky when perfoming an ECV...i'm not holding out much hope for the ECV working due to the difficult position he got himself into, the size of him and the fact the placenta is in the way and know that if it doesn't work i'd have to have a c-section..so anyway i have 2 questions:

- had anybody with a footling breech baby had a successful ECV?
- also, if i do have to go for the planned c-section what exactly is going to happen from the time i get into the hospital to the time i leave? 

Thanks and sorry it's so long!!!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh didnt want to read and run - I dont have any advice as my situation was different. sam was footling breach but as he was twin 2 it kind of didnt matter as Fynn twin 1 was head down so I delivered both naturally. 

Best of luck my lovely I hope he turns for you xxx


----------



## Aus_Amy

Sorry don't want to read and run, but good luck finding the answers you need :)


----------



## Cazzyg

Have you read the RCOG guidelines?

https://www.rcog.org.uk/womens-health/clinical-guidance/management-breech-presentation-green-top-20b

Consultant recommended this to me when my baby was breech. After a lot of reading, I decided that I didn't want an ECV but that was very much a personal choice. In the end it was academic as I needed an emergency section for another reason. But I read lots, had a good chat with the consultant and a couple of midwives and found that helped me choose what to do for me.

Friends who have had planned sections found it a very positive experience. In fact, even though my section was an emergency, it was fine. Recovery wasn't too bad and I managed to breastfeed successfully.


----------



## v2007

Ok... my 2nd Daughter Taylor was a footling breech. 

She did try to turn before she passed away but her cord and her placenta stopped her from having enough room.

She sadly died in my belly and i delivered her vaginally. 

It was easy she took 4 mins from feet to head to pop out. No stitches, tears etc.

Her death was not caused with her being breech. 

The odds are he wont turn as his feet will be wedged in your cervix ouch and i would say that an elective section is a very good idea.

My 3rd daughter Katie was also a footling breech, she was delivered by an elective and everything was fine. 

Electives are fine, This thread will explain loads. https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/378255-did-you-have-c-section.html

HTH. 

V xxx


----------



## Laura80

My daughter was breech, I decided against ECV and opted for an elective section. I had a very positive birth, I could not have wished for a better experience. I was admitted to hospital at 8am on a Wednesday morning, and Sophie was born at 9.57am. When I first arrived at hospital I was taken to a ward where I got a final scan to make sure baby was still breech, was dressed in a gown and then I was taken down to theatre, my husband had to wait outside while I was being prepped - drip put in, spinal block put in, blood pressure checked etc. My husband came in just as the doctors were starting and Sophie was born really quickly. They showed her to me over the screen and took her off to get cleaned and weighed etc and then brought her back to me while I was stitched up. I then was taken to recovery for a couple of hours where my hubby and I spent the whole time cuddling our daughter. I was then moved to a ward where I spent 2 nights before going home.


----------



## princess-emma

Hey,
my daughter was footling breech and i had an elective c section which in the ned turned to be emergency c section....

There apparantly is this new thing, i dont no if its just the south that are doing it but my midwife was saying about putting incense sticks in between the toes... sounds bonkers i no but apparantly has a higher rate of turning the baby.... god knows how...xxx


----------

